# Liquid DNP ,what to mix with



## Kc_chief1 (Aug 9, 2020)

I have some liquid dnp, it tastes horrible, is there something that it could be mixed with to hide the flavor, I've tried a few things, but I know someone here has tried something that it goes well with

Thank you


----------



## Jin (Aug 9, 2020)

Kc_chief1 said:


> I have some liquid dnp, it tastes horrible, is there something that it could be mixed with to hide the flavor, I've tried a few things, but I know someone here has tried something that it goes well with
> 
> Thank you



Liquid DNP? News to me.....


----------



## Kc_chief1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes sir, it's a thing! I actually have a bunch of it 60ml and just finished up 21 days n lost 14 pounds,  I was sweating balls daily and had some trouble sleeping but it worked well...that taste though!!&#55358;&#56622;


----------



## Kc_chief1 (Aug 9, 2020)

I'd say I can run 3 more cycles of it with what's left, it was only $15 per bottle so I was skeptical, but it's legit no question. I wanna run it again soon but I cant stand that taste


----------



## Lizard King (Aug 10, 2020)

Never seen or heard of such a thing.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 10, 2020)

Liquid cocaine seems like a good mixer.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 10, 2020)

never heard of liquid DNP, typically its a cap product. how is the 60ml mixed dosage wise? i dont think that stuff dissolves too easily so my guess is it might have some everclear. but its highly flammable so probably also not the best idea.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 14, 2020)

Liquid DNP is just DNP dissolved in water, lol I guess some deales do it to reduce the risk of explosion or to traffic the product. I had a salesperson who wanted to sell me DNP in water, he started talking about equivalences and I said, "go somewhere else with that shit, I'm stupid for these fluid and gas physics things". IMO seemed very dangerous, I prefer the powder and dried product, weighed and encapsulated by myself. Of course, the taste of this is horrible (anyone who has sucked on DNP knows), but I think there should be no problem mixing it with some juice or soda.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 7, 2020)

I would be concerned with proper dosing of DNP using a bottle of a liquid product.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 12, 2020)

DaDonDat said:


> Wouldnt the yellow color stain your tongue ?



Sure, lol, but more annoying will be the taste of chemical falling down your throat


----------

